# Please pray



## Corry (Sep 15, 2007)

Last night I got a phone call that my gramma was being taken to the hospital.  My aunt and uncle had found her in the garage, on the floor...she'd fallen, and was covered in blood.  This morning we found out that, besides the cuts and the black eye, she shattered both of her shoulder joints and has to have replacements.  We don't know if she is going to be able to make it through the surgery or not.  

I've gotten very close to my gramma, especially in the last several months, as I have been taking care of her a lot after she was recovering from being sick in May and June.  I was so proud of her because she was finally getting back to being more independent again.  The week before last she drove herself to the grocery store and to the post office for the first time since April or so....she had been afraid to try and drive again, before that, and I had been doing all of her grocery shopping.  We've developed a very close bond...she would bring out old pictures from when she was a baby...from when my grampa used to travel the world....and we would go over each on, her telling me stories about each person, since there were many that had passed away before my time.  Or, like last week, we'd sit in the living room, doing her favorite thing in the world....watching the Cubs.  This past Monday they played an amazing game agaisnt the Cardinals, and my Uncle Mike, her oldest son, happened to be at the game.  He called during a break to make sure she was watching, and she was so excited, she said she got chills when she could hear the deafening crowd in the background.  

I've grown so close to her...I don't think I could handle losing her now.  If you pray, please pray for her.


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 15, 2007)

Good Luck to your Grandma ... prayers always help.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Goodness! What a shock for your aunt and uncle to find her like that!

My prayers go out for a swift and full recovery


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 15, 2007)

The poor dear! I hope she's resting as comfortably as possible under the circumstances. I'll keep her, you, and your family in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my! My thoughts and positive energy will go towards your gramma and you, Corry.:hug::


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.  Still do not know much of anything more, other than she will probably have surgery on Monday.


----------



## pantherlax (Sep 15, 2007)

Good luck and best wishes for your grandmother.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 15, 2007)

dang, hope thing go well on Monday, will keep your grandmother and you in my thoughts


----------



## Puscas (Sep 16, 2007)

sending good vibes her way. Hang in there Corry!








pascal


----------



## Battou (Sep 16, 2007)

I offer the best of wishes for you and your gramma as I too am in a similar position with my grams, I have a strong idea of the feeling of concern you feel. She sounds like a woman with a good will to live so...


----------



## Corry (Sep 16, 2007)

It's been an up and down day today....this morning my mom called me and told me that gramma was doing better today...they'd given her a few units of blood overnight, and she was feeling better, and had even eaten breakfast.  Mom was able to talk to her on the phone (my aunt held the phone up to her ear for her)....but since then, she's started going back downhill, and her complexion is greyish.  I guess they've called her doctor and are inquiring about if she needs more blood.


----------



## Corry (Sep 16, 2007)

Aaaand, now they say she could have internal bleeding.  I'm mostly numb now...I can't even cry anymore.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 16, 2007)

Im sorry Corry.. I will keep you and her in my prayers.,


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You and her are certainly in my prayers


----------



## Alison (Sep 17, 2007)

It seems so inadequate, but all I can offer is a :hug:: Please know that your Grandma and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Sep 17, 2007)

*Prays*


----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2007)

She is in surgery as we speak...they estimate it to take until 5pm or so (it's 1:40 pm now)


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2007)

:goodvibe:


----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2007)

Just called my mom to get an update...I thought she was in surgery, but she STILL ISN'T.  They have her prepped and ready and in the OR but they haven't started yet.  And apparently they are only doing one shoulder today, and depending on how that goes, they will do the other one Friday.  I guess usually they won't even consider doing these things until at least 7 days after and the swelling has gone done.  Apparently her right shoulder is so swollen they don't know that her skin will close back up when they finish.  And to add to it all, because she wasn't able to move for three days (not sure how that affects it, but this is how it was told to me) she has the early onset of pneumonia (however you spell that).  Wonnnderful.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. If it's any consolation, I work in health care and have seen elderly folks pull through MUCH worse.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 17, 2007)

I am so sorry your grandma is not well. Cathy and I are praying for your and her. We both wish her a rapid and complete recovery. Be strong Corry, both for her and yourself. Please keep us posted, we all love ya.


----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2007)

Well that was fast...mom called...she's out of surgery...it went ok...they haven't been able to see her yet, and won't be able to for another hour.  They don't know much else, but she said the surgeon sounded positive. 

Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 17, 2007)

so far so good ... If possible, you need to be with your Grandma at this critical. Corry you need to make your strength your Grandma's strength.  Make your reason(s) for living, her reason(s) for living.  Be strong for her.  Good luck and the best to your family.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 17, 2007)

:hugs:My thoughts are with you and your Gramma, Corry.  :hugs:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2007)

:hugs::hugs::hug:::hug:::goodvibe::goodvibe:


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry to hear, Corry.  She looks like a tough ol' bird.  I'm sure she'll make through this...  you too.

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## PNA (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry to hear what happened......

Keep positive, doctors and medicines can work miracles these days....and there's always God!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2007)

:hugs: !!!


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 18, 2007)

Corry..  My Gramma was in her late 80's when she had both hips replaced..  She is 102 now.  :hug::

Steve


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 18, 2007)

Corry,
My prayers are with you!
Troy


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2007)

Corry, I am truely sorry to hear of your grandmothers plight.  I will be sending her the white light of positive energy.


----------



## Corry (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm about to leave to go visit her now....not looking forward to it...I'm scared to death to see her in this condition.  Especially after getting the latest update this morning....apparently she is now refusing to eat or take any meds, and they think she is 'giving up'.


----------



## Corry (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a pretty hard time at first, and had to excuse myself to 'use the bathroom' after only a few minutes....actually went to bawl my eyes out.  

She is doing better than what they told me she was doing this morning.  My aunt apparently showed up after they called and told her that she wouldn't take meds or eat, and she got gramma to eat just a little, and take her meds.  And what I find to be unbelievable....they had her sitting up in a chair earlier in the day!  

I was there for around 4 hours in all...she was in and out that whole time....due to the meds, she wasn't always able to make sense....I had to say probably the hardest words I've ever had to say to anyone, to her....

...she asked me where Grampa was, and if he'd been in to visit.  ...Grampa passed away 7 1/2 years ago.  Do you know how hard it was for me to say "Gramma, Grampa isn't with us anymore"?  She asked that a few times.  

When it came time for dinner, I actually got her to eat quite a bit...mostly, she liked the strawberry ice cream they brought her!  Strawberry ice cream is her favorite!  

I'm feeling better that I got to see her, and hold her hand, and talk to her...even if she probably will barely remember I was there, if at all.  The swelling in her other shoulder went down quite a bit, so most likely, the surgery will go as planned on Friday.  

Oh, and I also didn't know before, but on top of everything else, she has 3 broken ribs.  Apparently, Gramma didn't tell anyone in the family that she has advanced osteoperosis.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 19, 2007)

I am so glad to hear she's doing better


----------



## craig (Sep 20, 2007)

Peace to the gods Spamstress. 

Love & Bass


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad she is making positive progress Corry. God bless you both.


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2007)

What's that saying?  When it rains it pours?  

Yeah, that's what it's doing.  

My gramma's other surgery was scheduled for about 3:30 today.  My mom and all of her brothers and sisters (Gramma had 7 kids) were there at the hospital so they could be there before, during, and after....well, I still haven't gotten an update on how gramma is doing, because my mom hasn't had a chance to find out.  When gramma was going into surgery, my mom was admitting my uncle chip to the Emergency Room.  

He has a history of problems with horrible cluster headaches (whatever those are).  They've run all sorts of tests on him and never found a cause.  Just before gramma went in for surgery, one came on really badly....he started throwing up, then it got to teh point where he couldn't move or talk.  Last my mom knew they were going to try and numb some nerve that is aroudn the area where his headaches always originate (the side of his nose, oddly enough).  

Hopefully before long I'll have an update on both him and my gramma.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2007)

Corry said:


> Last my mom knew they were going to try and numb some nerve that is aroudn the area where his headaches always originate (the side of his nose, oddly enough).



Trigeminal nerve block

http://www.webmd.com/migraines-headaches/guide/cluster-headaches


good luck with everything.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes progress in measured in millimeters.  Glad to hear she's doing better.

With regard to your uncle, I had a close friend who suffered from cluster headaches.  Although Western medicine has it's benefits, you may want to investigate some alternative approaches.  Accupuncture, Reflexology and Reiki just to name a few.

I continue to send the white light of positive healing energy to your family.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's good to know that she's doing better!


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2007)

Spent about 4 hours with my gramma today...she's getting better bit by bit.  

My uncle got out of the hospital that same night.  

Now tonight, my mother was admitted to the hosptial.  Don't know what is going on, just that she was having bad stomach pains of some sort.  I'm nto letting myself freak out until I know what is going on.  All I know so far is what my little brother has told me....which is the stomach pains, and that I think they are keeping her overnight.  Sooooo, I think my family is cursed.  Thanks for all the prayers you've all given my family so far...if you still have any to spare, we could still use them.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 24, 2007)

You've got it, friend.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 25, 2007)

Our payers are with you still Corry, we hope it is something minor and your mother is released very soon. It seems bad luck comes in waves. Wish you and your family all the best. 
John & Cathy


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'm getting rather aggravated, because not a single person has called me to let me know what is going on.  The only information I've gotten at all has been from me calling and talking to my 15 year old brother last night... at which point I was promised a call back....and just now, because NO ONE had called me, I started calling around trying to get SOMEONE to talk to me, and finally got a hold of my jerk stepfather (sorry, 'nother vent there) who didn't tell me anything more than "I don't know".  

So, she's still in the hospital, I still don't know exactly what her pains were in the first place, and the doctor supposedly hasn't been in to tell her was the diagnoses is.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Mike and I will be praying for your Grandma and your family.  Hang in there.
BTW-what a sweet photo.


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, yet again, everyone.  

I know a teeny bit more now....but still not much.  I know whatever is going on has to do with her colon, and I know they have her on heavy antibiotics...hopefully I'll find out more when I get to the hospital in a bit.  

I feel like I'm living in hospitals, as of late.


----------



## Corry (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought I'd replied here yesterday, but I guess not.  

What my mom has is diverticulitis of the colon.  She's in a lot of pain, and still in the hospital....it is unknown when she will get out, or whether or not she will have to have surgery.  

This is exactly what my grandpa was diagnosed with about a year before he died, and it's how they found his colon cancer.  

The doctor has not seen her since yesterday morning, so that is all we know so far.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 26, 2007)

My thoughts go with you Corry. Hopefully you'll have better news very soon. :hug::


----------



## Corry (Sep 26, 2007)

Soooo, is now the time to mention that I had to have polyps removed from my colon when I was 7 or so?  

Sooo, let's recount....Grampa had diverticulitis of the colon and colon cancer.  Mom has diverticulitis of the colon.  As a child, I had something that greatly heightened my risk of eventually getting colon cancer.  

Gotta say, I'm a bit scared for MYSELF now.


----------



## PNA (Sep 26, 2007)

Corry..... I can relate, my sister and first cousin had surgery for diverticulitis and I just had a serious bout this past week. Took lots of antibiotics.....don't know when the next one will be, probably surgery for me also.

Hope the family is improving......

Paul


----------



## Corry (Sep 28, 2007)

Yet again, thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  

New update.  My gramma is OUT of the hospital (earlier than I thought) and in the nursing home.  She still has a long way to go, but this is good.  

Mom...we almost thought she was going ot get to come home last night, but she ended up getting a lot worse....no idea what is going to happen or when she is going to get to come home.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm thrilled to hear your grandmother is out of the hospital, as that's a great sign indeed. Hope your mom is feeling better soon. What a lot of stress you have in your life right now!  :hugs:


----------

